# Asus Mainboardtreiber-und software, braucht man das alles?



## Jakopo (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo, ich weißt nicht ob ich mit dem Thema hier richtig bin, aber ich versuchs mal hier.
Und zwar werde ich demnächst meine neue Hardware (Asus P8P67, Core i5-2500k...) in Händen und halten, und habe bereits in weiser Voraussicht auf der Asus Homepage sämtliche Treiber und Software runtergeladen um nicht auf möglicherweise veraltete mitgelieferte Treiber CDs zurückgreifen zu müssen.

So weit so gut. Nur werden dort jede Menge Treiber und Anwendungen bereitgestellt, die ich im Folgenden sezieren werden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Feedbacks geben, was nötig, unnötig oder optional ist.


*1. Audio 5.10.0.6235&6.0.1.62*

hier bin ich mir sicher, dass ich diese nicht benötige, da ich eine dedizierte Soundkarte besitze ---> unnötig?

*2. Bluetooth Atheros AW_AR3011 Driver Package V6.4.5.19
* 
wüßte jetzt keine bluetoothfähigen Geräte bei mir zu Hause ---> unnötig?

*3. Chipset 9.2.0.1015*

Intel Chipsatztreiber, braucht man die? muss man die installieren und wenn ja welchen Vorteil würde man daraus ziehen? ---> unnötig?

*4. LAN 5.7706.2437.31*

Bringt Win7 nicht von Haus aus Lan Treiber mit sich, sodass man nach Installation des Betriebssystems sofort online gehen kann? warum also noch diesen Treiber installieren, darum meine Schlussfolgerung zunächst ---> unnötig?

*5. SATA*
*
5.1 Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver software V10.0.0.1046*

hier habe ich gehört, dass es ratsam ist diese Treiber zu installieren, da beispielsweise bei SSDs noch etwas mehr Leistung rausgequetscht werden kann gegenüber den Windows internen Treiber ---> nötig?

*5.2 JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver V1.17.58.2*

ich habe nur 2 SATA Geräte (DVD Laufwerk und Festplatte) und habe vor beide am Haupcontroller (Intel) anzustecken, muss ich dann diesen Treiber installieren? ---> unnötig?

*5.3 Marvell Controller Driver V1.0.0.1045*

hier gilt wohl das Gleiche wie bei 5.2 ---> unnötig?

*6. USB 3.0 Treiber V2.0.4.0*

Bezieht sich der Treiber auf die 2 äußeren Ports am I/O Shield oder auf die internen Anbindungen? Habe ich evtl. nur USB 2.0 Speed wenn ich den Treiber installiere? Da ich unbedingt meine externe USB 3.0 Festplatte nutzen möchte ---> nötig?

*7. Utilities*

*7.1 AI Suite II Patcher*

Was soll das sein? ---> unnötig?

*7.2 ASUS AI Charger V1.00.09*

Was soll das sein? ---> unnötig?

*7.3 ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.14*

Hier konnte ich dem Handbuch entnehmen, dass es sich um eine Ansammlung von kleinen Tools handelt, mit denen man unter Windows zahlreiche Informationen (CPU Takt, Temperatur,...) auslesen kann und sogar unter der Windows Oberfläche übertakten kann ---> optional?

*7.4 Browser Configuration Utility V1.0.10.0*

Was soll das sein?  ---> unnötig?

*7.5 Intel Management Engine Interface V7.0.0.1118*

Was soll das sein? ---> unnötig?



Es wäre echt super von euch wenn ihr zu den einzelnen Punkten kurz was sagen könntet. Damit wäre mir echt geholfen und ich müsste nicht unnützes Zeug installieren.

Vielen Dank schonmal!


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2011)

1. Audio 5.10.0.6235&6.0.1.62

den onboardsoundtreiber brauchst du nicht, da du eine separate soundkarte hast.

2. Bluetooth Atheros AW_AR3011 Driver Package V6.4.5.19

optional, falls irgendwann bluetooth genutzt werden sollte. im moment nicht unbeduingt nötig, da du keine bluetooth geräte hast.

3. Chipset 9.2.0.1015

den chipsatztreiber sollte man installieren, ansonsten installiert win 7 den treiber automatisch.

4. LAN 5.7706.2437.31

den LAN treiber installieren, damit der onboardnetzwerkchip angesprochen werden kann und du ins internet gehen kannst. kann sonst zu problemen kommen, wenn Win7 eine automatische installation vornimmt.

5. SATA

5.1 Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver software V10.0.0.1046

ist wichtig der storage treiber, falls SSDs angeschlossen werden, um die optimale leistung zu erzielen.

5.2 JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver V1.17.58.2

JMicron treiber kannst du weglassen, falls keine geräte angeschlossen werden.

5.3 Marvell Controller Driver V1.0.0.1045

kann man auch weglassen, wenn keine geräte angeschlossen werden.

6. USB 3.0 Treiber V2.0.4.0

wenn du USB 3.0 nutzen möchtest, solltest du diesen treiber installieren.
wichtig für intern und externe anschlüsse. da du eine externe HDD mit USB 3.0 nutzen möchtest. 

7. Utilities

7.1 AI Suite II Patcher

ASUS AI Suite ist ein tuningtool, dieser patcher aktualisiert dieses genannte programm. braucht man nicht, da man leistung im bios freisetzen kann, wenn man das system übertaktet. 

7.2 ASUS AI Charger V1.00.09

mit diesem programm kann man Iphone, ipad usw. am pc aufladen, da früher die USB schnittstellen nicht genug strom zur verfügung gestellt haben.
optional, falls am PC handys, smartphones aufgeladen werden. 

7.3 ASUS AI Suite II V1.01.14

diese programm braucht man nicht, am besten im bios übertakten. tools für die CPU :CPU-Z[mainboard, speicher und CPU daten auslesen] und coretemp für die temperaturen der kerne verwenden. 

7.4 Browser Configuration Utility V1.0.10.0

kannst du installieren, wenn du Internetexplorer nutzt, wird unterstützt von diesem programm.

7.5 Intel Management Engine Interface V7.0.0.1118

braucht man nicht installieren.


----------



## Jakopo (31. Januar 2011)

Wow super, ich danke dir vielmals für deine Antwort.


----------



## Westcoast (31. Januar 2011)

kein problem, bitte bitte.


----------

